# New twenty long and friend



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well since starting out in salt waterI have really wanted one critter more any other, so I've been cycling the 20 long with about 15 pounds of live rock for roughly 4 months now while trying to source one locally finally Brian at Shallow Water out here in Chilliwack found one. My new Peacock Mantis Shrimp I set up the tank and started hounding the folks at Animal House and nothing. asked Brian and 3 weeks later i have one.here he is acclimating in a bucket with drip.












and in his new digs












he's in there somewhere
View attachment 33282
the 20 long is just a temporary condo for hoim until i finish building his permanent home done next weekend a 40 long measuring 36 x 16 x 16 made of half in glass. ...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow cool i had a smitthy a few months back i belive you have a false peackock mantis same famly just smaller score !


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Guess who came out to play, must be comfortable in there. He went in and there were 4 small hermits already there and 24 hours later gone.I have one question though I find myself wondering if cant line the bottom of my 55 and home him in there, was planing a predator tank after all. Question is if the toothy predators like puffers and triggers prey on him naturally, and the gape mouthed predators are just to dangerous. What else is left. Anybody have any ideas. I've also decided to call him Clubber Lang....


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

you cant put a mantis shrimp with any thing but another one of its own and even thats riskey ie when one molts it is killled by the other 

not saying he wont be friends with a damsel or a pufer will eat him because it depends on the personality of the fish/shrimp 

basicly you have one per tank 


some things you may also want to consider you are awhere he can break glass right ? well this normaly wont hapen unless hes provoked a way around this is to silicone the botom of the tank mantis shrimp normaly break the botom of a tank wanting a bigger burrow some times in the wold they burrow 3 metres down


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

lined the bottom of the twenty with some 1/4 inch acrylic. and I am in the process of slowly building a tank specifically for him made made 1/2 inch glass once again bottom lined with acrylic just to prevent possible chips I really dont think they can break or crack 1/2 glass. ... to bad you cant mix with others, guess i'll just stick to my original plan of him a Chromis some macro algea and sea grass... ...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

as long as u line the botom chance is your probly fine


----------

